# Cute young animals wanted for high profile Music Video



## tomgeraedts (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello all,

My name is Tom Geraedts and I'm a director and animator. Next week (the 3rd of july) we're shooting a music video for a big dance-music artist in South London. For this project we're looking for cute and young animals! Puppies, rabbits, cats or birds are all great.

There will be a licenced animal handler on set. unfortunately we don't have much budget to hire too many animals oficially, so I was wondering if we'd be able to borrow animals for one day. I can assure you we'll be very gentle to him/her, they only need to appear in the shot (in people's hands, and walking around on a table). I love animals and will make sure of this.

Please reply if you would be up for featuring your pup/kitten/rabbit in a music video. The animals will look fantastic! We can pay transport costs and a small fee for the trouble of coming to the studio . Shouldn't take more then 2 or 3 hours when there.

check www.maelstromfilm.com for my previous project.

Thank you very much guys! If you know anyone with a young animal, please ask them for me!

[email protected] is my email adress

-Tom Geraedts


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got a 15 week old puppy, but won't allow anyone to train/advise on his welfare except myself (I'm a dog trainer). Can you tell us a bit more about the shoot?


----------

